# July 13' COTM Submission Thread



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

Blue12Cruze's Featured Cruze Submission
Bill P.
Oberlin, Ohio USA
2012 Chevrolet Cruze LS
OnStar, XM, base trim
No current mods
Future mods include window tint


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Descriptive Thread Title: Nocturnal Cruze 

Name: Drew Smorey

Location: Lusby, Maryland

Car Info: 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4T 6AT 1LT (17,000 miles) 

Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Power Windows and Door Locks, Power Seats, Keyless Entry w/ Remote Start and Back up Sensors

Modifications: Eibach's, Drag DR-19's 18x7.5 w/ Continental Extreme 235/45 18" Tires, DDMworks Spacers, Ultra Racing bars +4, Trifecta Custom Tune, Bosch 42# injectors, VMS Oil Catch Can, Ported Intake, Injen CAI, Forge BOV, ZZP FMIC, EBC Greenstuff Pads, Slotted Rotors, MagnaFlow Dual Exhaust, ZZP O2 Housing/Down Pipe, ZZP Catless Mid-Pipe, AGT 6K HID Headlights, AGT 3K HID YELLOW Fog Lamps, Upgraded Head Light Harness, 3 Point 0 Gage Ground Kit, ASD Custom Shifter and 10% Tint, AEM Boost Gauge, AEM Wideband A/F Gauge, Black Plasti Dip all Chrome Trim, Red Plasti Dip Interior Trim, Red Plasti Dip Calipers, De-badged, Blue LED Interior Lights, Red LED under Hood Lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Custom LED DRL's, La Mans Stripes, Smoked Tail Lamps, LED Brake Lamps and Turn Signals, Blue LED Reverse Lights

Future plans: Bilstein Coilovers B14's, Sequence Quantum Spoiler, Seibon Carbon Fiber Hood

Ran 15.7 at 88mph on 93 Tune
Ran 15.1 at 91mph on 103 Tune*


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

*Name: *Vincent Herrera*
Location: *Long Beach, CA*
Car Info: *2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS*
Stock Options: *XM, Onstar, Premium Audio, Sunroof, My Link Radio with Navigation, All weather floor mats
*
Modifications
Exterior: 
*3Dcarbon body kit
BASF charcoal candy paint w/ candy orange accents
BC Forged Wheels HB-05's (Front19x8.5 +30 Rear 19x10 +40)
Nitto TiresNT555's (Front 225/35/19 & Rear 235/35/19)
BC Racing BR type Coilovers
Shaved Emblems 
Custom painted Chevy badges
20% Window tint all around
Blacked out Chrome trim
*
Interior:
*Katzkin seats Custom black leather with Orange suede inserts and orange stitching
Katzkin Orange suede dash panels
Katzkin Orange suede door panels*

Performance:
*CX Racing Intake
CX Racing Intercooler piping
CX Racing Intercooler
Vibrant Performance axle-back Exhaust*

Future plans: 
*Trifecta Tune (Full)
Ultra Racing Strut bars/Chassis braces
R1 Concepts Brake kit
ZZP Downpipe
HID lights (Head lamps and Fog Lights)
LED interior lightingSeibon Hood & Trunk*

Other info: *
Rendered by me and my team at Kolab
Debut at SEMA 2012 at BC Racing booth
Lending hand from Chelsea Denofa at BC racing to develop coilovers and wheels
CX Racing had car for R&D to develop intake and intercooler kit
DTM Autobody handled body work and paint
WrenchPro did the exhaust work and suspension install
_Daily Driven._


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

nice car vinny
man how do you compete with a car that has been built by the top aftermarket people in the world. Come on car was at SEMA....
i personally put my shop time, blood, money and tears into my car.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> nice car vinny
> man how do you compete with a car that has been built by the top aftermarket people in the world. Come on car was at SEMA....
> i personally put my shop time, blood, money and tears into my car.


Hey man don't put yourself down, otherwise you'll never succeed. I went against Cruze's with as many performance mods as you can put on a 1.4T back in February and I still won, its all up to chance my friend. Also for others out there don't feel discouraged, you never know what might happen!!


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

smorey78 said:


> nice car vinny
> man how do you compete with a car that has been built by the top aftermarket people in the world. Come on car was at SEMA....
> i personally put my shop time, blood, money and tears into my car.


And to you as well my friend. My car is in no way better than yours sir.
I put my hand into the work on my car as well, but definitely doesn't pull the performance you hold.
You've got some solid work on that car and it shows. Be proud of it man!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I've got an LTZ so what's the point in entering we never win


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> nice car vinny
> man how do you compete with a car that has been built by the top aftermarket people in the world. Come on car was at SEMA....
> i personally put my shop time, blood, money and tears into my car.


And here I just spray painted the front of mine with a can of hardware store spray paint, lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Maybe my Cruze will be cool one day!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I do not read starks complaining either ! So back to the show folks and display those cruzens come one come all .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok guys lets keep posts to submissions only please.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Welp darn i wish vinny would have submitted last month


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

Well i've never put my car in so ill try it out


----------



## cordi (Jul 12, 2013)

Andrew's Featured Cruze Submission 
Andrew
Manitoba
2012 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo
Stock Options: Onstar 
Modifications:
Exterior - 
16' Konig Wheels, Carbon Fiber Chevy Logos, 35% driver/passenger side tint, 50% back seat/window tint, Smoked LED Tailights

Future plans: LED Daytime Running Eyebrow Lights and possibly suggestions from everyone on the forum!

** OBJECTIVE: To keep it legal and classy. I didn't want to go overboard with any mods **

Photos:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lets put some more submissions in here guys


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bri2001 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Descriptive Thread Title: ie: bri2001's Featured Cruze Submission 
Name: Brian M.
Location: Charlotte, NC
Car Info: Car Year, Make, Model, Trim: 2013 Chevy Cruze 1LT RS Blue Topaz Metallic, Medium Titanium interior
Stock Options: RS pkg, Driver convenience pkg, All Star pkg (Sunroof, Pioneer speakers)
Modifications: None, just purchased 4 days ago
Future plans: Window tint
Other info: Just my daily driver 






*


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

bri2001 said:


> *Blue Topaz Metallic, Medium Titanium interior*


I love that color combination!
You have the interior I wish I had...


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

*Name: Casey Carr
Location: Tulsa, Oklahoma
Car Info: 2012 Cruze LTZ
Stock Options: XM, OnStar, Nav
Modifications: Ext. H&R Springs, Painted factory 18's, Painted Brake Calipers, Tint 20% all around, 25K HID Int. Ultra-Gauge OBDII Scan Tool Performance. Trifecta Tune, K&N SRI, ZZP Downpipe
Future plans: Maybe HID For The Fogs Other Than That Nothing Its Just How I Want It












































*


----------



## ajpenn4181 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Pennington Cruze LT 
Name: Aaron Pennington
Location: Lawton, Oklahoma
Car Info: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 
Stock Options: XM, Tinted Windows Power Everything
Modifications: Smoked LED Halo Headlights, Smoked LED Taillights, 18" ICW Racing Wheels, 225/45ZR18 Goodyear Eagle F1s, 
Future plans: ZZP Exhaust, CAI, Interior Paint and LEDs in the floorboard

http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac8/jd4181/2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1point4 Turbo/DSCN0012.jpg
http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac8/jd4181/2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1point4 Turbo/DSCN0014.jpg
http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac8/jd4181/2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1point4 Turbo/DSCN0016.jpg
http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac8/jd4181/2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1point4 Turbo/DSCN0021.jpg
http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac8/jd4181/2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1point4 Turbo/DSCN0028.jpg
http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac8/jd4181/2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1point4 Turbo/DSCN0013.jpg

*


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Descriptive Thread Title: boosted__cruze's liquid metal 
Name: Kyle Webb
Location: Louisville,KY
Car Info: 2011 1lt RS/SS grey metallic
Stock Options: Onstar
Modifications: 
INTERIOR: boost gauge,










































12" sony explod sub, 600 watt boss audio amp, atrends sealed box
EXTERIOR: 18x8 konig z-in wheels, michelin primacy MXV4 tires, blacked out side markers, blacked out tail lights, color matched bowties front and rear, emergency lights
PERFORMANCE: Trifecta tuned, k&n SRI
Future plans: Eibach lowering springs, gauge pod, custom exhaust, strut tower brace



Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

When does the voting go up?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Soon


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

working on both now 
still going to give both 10 full days for voting.


----------



## Brentn2011 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow dude I'm in love with your car!!! Sick as fuhhh!!


----------

